# Army MI Insignia



## Marauder06 (Feb 27, 2010)

Assume, for a moment, that you believe that the Army's MI branch insignia represents everything that is wrong with MI- it is needlessly complicated, cumbersome, and has too much going on to clearly understand everything about it- and that you are tasked to create a new branch insignia for Army MI.  What would it look like?

I intend this to be a serious discussion, but humorous suggestions are welcome as well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Army_branch_insignia


----------



## EverSoLost (Feb 27, 2010)

Perhaps something along the lines of a throwback to the OSS

The OSS showing our roots and heritage, the circular form symbolizing global operations and full spectrum capability.


----------



## moobob (Feb 27, 2010)

Magic 8-ball?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 27, 2010)

moobob said:


> Magic 8-ball?


 
LOL I say this would be fitting!


----------



## moobob (Feb 27, 2010)

In all seriousness, I think it could be something like:

A globe with vertical key or dagger... maybe a dagger blade with a key handle. Crossed key and blade, or just one key on the globe.


----------



## EverSoLost (Feb 27, 2010)

In my office it might look a little more like...................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






moobob said:


> Magic 8-ball?


----------



## AWP (Feb 27, 2010)

An outsider's perspective:

Drop the rose and replace the sun with a north star/ compass rose (Like NATO's insignia). Keep the dagger. Something new and relevant that retains the look of the old insignia.


----------



## car (Feb 28, 2010)

The sword has always been the symbol of the warrior. 

The sun, Helios, has always been the symbol of  "overwatch" - all seeing, all knowing.

And the rose has always been the symbol of secrecy - forgive my latin - it's been a few years - but I think the term is "sub rosa," which means "under secrecy"....

So I don't really have a problem with the hearldry of our emblem, sir......with all respect.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, at least the current insignia has longevity; just think, thousands of years from now, in a parallel universe, the MI insignia is still worn proudly:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...f6ea3b4&itemid=380106642841&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## EverSoLost (Feb 28, 2010)

OH SNAP!

LMAO!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 28, 2010)

I always liked the Heraldry and the design of the MI Branch Insignia, I don't know if this holds any water from a non-MI guy.


----------



## car (Feb 28, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, at least the current insignia has longevity; just think, thousands of years from now, in a parallel universe, the MI insignia is still worn proudly:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...f6ea3b4&itemid=380106642841&ff4=263602_263622


 
LMAO! I can always count on a laugh from you, Mara!  :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm thinking crossed daggers... denotes stealth, emphasizes the offensive and defensive nature of intelligence... doesn't look like a "squashed bug."


----------



## car (Feb 28, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm thinking crossed daggers... denotes stealth, emphasizes the offensive and defensive nature of intelligence... doesn't look like a "squashed bug."


 
Let's leave the "squashed bug" to the Warant Officer Corps......;)

Crossed daggers are good.......

Have you ever heard the old MI story that our emblem should be ...... two rats, standing knee deep in shit, stabbing each other in the back? 

.....so crossed daggers might be very appropriate


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 28, 2010)

car said:


> Let's leave the "squashed bug" to the Warant Officer Corps......;)
> 
> Crossed daggers are good.......
> 
> ...



Haven't heard that one before, but based on my pre-SOF experience, that is pretty accurate.

Would have to add, "in the dark... with all of the other animals standing around, pointing and laughing."


----------



## 0699 (Feb 28, 2010)

car said:


> The sword has always been the symbol of the warrior.
> 
> The sun, Helios, has always been the symbol of  "overwatch" - all seeing, all knowing.
> 
> ...



Works for me.

Never been a big fan of changing things for the sake of change.


----------



## BravoOne (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the current one as is. Crossed daggers sounds good but maybe the 18 series guys might not care for it hahaha

I like this one with the sphinx and the key.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 4, 2010)

This might work too....
View attachment 11766


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 6, 2010)

I've always liked the Regimental insignia more than the branch insignia, but that's just me.

I use mine as a tie tack sometimes.

View attachment 11801


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 6, 2010)

Actually, that's not too far from the truth. Had a couple of non-violent spy vs. spy encounters with some Saudi and Qatari (at least that was the license plate on their car, and I didn't let them know that I knew) who were pretending to be "stuck" in the sand one afternoon.

Nothing funnier than a bunch of uniformed MI Joes and Arab security agents warily circling and checking each other out. Kind of like when Larry David gives that "look" to someone on his show, trying to catch them in some bullshit.


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ours is so secret they have no insignia!


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 7, 2010)

Irish said:


> Ours is so secret they have no insignia!


 
But if they did, no one would know what it looked like. ;)


----------



## Wench (May 3, 2010)

I like the current insignia, don't see any reason to change it.


----------

